# Crappie Christmas Sale



## dwaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Christmas Sale

All orders only $1.95 shipping..!! (USA orders only)

CHRISTMAS BONUS:
All orders will receive a FREE 4-pk of crappie-size
in-line spinner baits…one of each color. (retail value $3.80) pictured below

ORDER by Dec. 10th and get a 2nd FREE BONUS: 
1 dozen FREE (12) plastic lures 

PLUS a FREE Surprise Bonus with ALL orders..!!!

Christmas Sale ends: Dec. 31, 2012


----------



## dwaz (Nov 30, 2012)

We have our Paddle Bugs on Sale !!! A 10 pack is $1.59, same as last year's Christmas Sale..!! Lots of great items on sale that are the same price as last year... Remember shipping and handling on ALL orders is $1.95 (USA only), plus you will receive a FREE 4-pack of crappie sized in-line spinners, and a surprise bonus. BUT if you order by Dec. 10th, you will ,also, receive FREE a 12 pk of assorted plastics (our choice)...check us out: crappielures.com
sample of paddle bug shown below ( comes in 9 different colors)


----------



## dwaz (Dec 8, 2012)

JUST RECEIVED

NEW Paddle Bug and Tube Kit
220 pieces
2 of our best selling plastics
5 different colors 2” Paddle Bugs -20 each
5 different colors 2” Tubes-20 each
20 lead heads (asst)
ALL in a reusable Container
ONLY $16.95 / 2 for $30.00

This is over a $30.00 value. NOT on our website...if interested PLEASE call us 217-224-6794 or send your order in by mail to :

DWAZ LURES
PO BOX 3874
Quincy IL 62305

Remember our Christmas Sale is going on now so shipping is ONLY $1.95. You can order anything on our web-site by phone or mail. crappielures.com


----------

